# vabur reccomendation



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

I was thinking tonight, that I wanted to find some really nice VaBur type but didnt know what to go for..

Whats the best reccomendation for something reallight light golden virginias with some sweet burley. nothing else, no cav etc, no topping.. just plain light va + bur... (no perique either if possible)

tin, bulk, house blend somewhere... let me know!


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

There are a lot of Vaburs from Sugar Barrel to University Flake. Go to tobaccoreviews.com and use the advanced search feature. I tried it including Virginia and Burley, excluding latakia, perique and orientals and restricting it to recommended to highly recommended.


----------



## foldnstuff (Oct 27, 2011)

I have had some Hearth and Home classic Burley Kake it was good but I am not sure there is any Virginia in it but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Try C&D Virginia Gentleman and GLP Montgomery.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

For an OTC codger blend, half&half fits the bill. Light sweetness, and lovely out of a cob.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> There are a lot of Vaburs from Sugar Barrel to University Flake. Go to tobaccoreviews.com and use the advanced search feature. I tried it including Virginia and Burley, excluding latakia, perique and orientals and restricting it to recommended to highly recommended.


You can filter out a lot of the aromatics with the "Tolerable" to "Pleasant to Tolerable" entry, too. University Flake and Tilbury still show up, for example. (If it smells good, it probably sucks. :lol: )


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

And the trusty tobaccocellar.com search offers McConnell Scottish Cake as a suggestion too!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I've always though MacB Navy Flake has a very iconic VaBur profile.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> I've always though MacB Navy Flake has a very iconic VaBur profile.


/agree, but the cavendish plays a pretty strong role in MacB NF.

VaBur is probably an under-represented blend. When I look down the TR list the only one that I have tried personally (excepting IF) is Burley Flake #2, and while it was ok I didn't love it.

I'll watch this thread with interest, I enjoy burley quite a bit and occasionally make my own VaBur with PA and virginias (Tilbury + PA is surprisingly rich).


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, in the Puff Monthly Tobacco for November thread, Orlik Golden Sliced is leading the polls for what to review next. That's a VaBur, and it's really good. For some reason tobaccoreviews.com just changed its description to VaPer, but that's definitely incorrect. There is no Perique in it. There's more VA than Burley.

Description:


> A blend of golden, fully ripe Virginia and a little Burley. Naturally sweet.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Xodar said:


> VaBur is probably an under-represented blend. When I look down the TR list the only one that I have tried personally (excepting IF) is Burley Flake #2, and while it was ok I didn't love it.


uh...so what's that Tilbury "delicious" rating all about? :lol:


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

OK, since I love VA/Burleys as well, I just did some filtering on TobaccoReviews.com. Here's some that I came up with that I would try if I were in your shoes:

Orlik Golden Sliced - Again, I really think you'd like this from what you described you want; it sounds like the closest description. (It is NOT perique like the description says. I'm a little ticked off about it saying that.)
Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Best Brown #2
Peterson Irish Flake
Esoterica Tobacciana Tilbury

Also, if none of these fit your fancy, I would recommend mixing some Dunhill Flake (golden, bright VAs) with some Solani 656 (Aged Burley Flake) in porportions you'd like. You could also substitute the Dunhill Flake with Orlik Golden Sliced.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Katharsis said:


> Esoterica Tobacciana Stonehaven - Many people I think forget this is a VaBur, maybe because it's hard to detect the burley.


Nice get, Kevin! :tu


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

If you don't mind a bit of perique, C&D's Exhausted Rooster is excellent. 

Others have mentioned University Flake. Has a bit of a punch (nicotine) but I'm digging the tin I picked up a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

freestoke said:


> uh...so what's that Tilbury "delicious" rating all about? :lol:


You know, I honestly had no clue Tilbury was a VaBur, lol. I have smoked more than a pound of it in the last 6 months too. No indication of "hints of burley" on the packaging, just on website descriptions. I don't really get burley from the taste either, but it is satisfying nic wise.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, OGS to me is MUCH more VA than burley. I'd consider it a VA before a vabur.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Yeah, OGS to me is MUCH more VA than burley. I'd consider it a VA before a vabur.


The tin says it has a "touch" of burley... for whatever that is worth...


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> The tin says it has a "touch" of burley... for whatever that is worth...


Definitely. And by the way it tastes, I read that as "we took a burley leaf and touched the outside of the tin" hahaha. The burley adds a hint of richness to the blend but its taste profile is very tough to find in OGS.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Definitely. And by the way it tastes, I read that as "*we took a burley leaf and touched the outside of the tin*" hahaha. The burley adds a hint of richness to the blend but its taste profile is very tough to find in OGS.


Haha, I was going to say that they drove the OGS delivery truck past a burley field...


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Haha, I was going to say that they drove the OGS delivery truck past a burley field...


:lol:


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Nice get, Kevin! :tu


Yeah, I took it down because it's dark VA and the OP asked about golden. But yeah, Stonehaven is a win. Just recently had it for the first time and have been smoking much of it since.

Also, in regards to people not detecting Burley, I am compelled to once again quote Mr. Pease:


> Q: What about that Burley stuff?
> 
> A: Burley is quite the chameleon! *It can hide in a blend, taking on the characteristics of the dominant tobaccos around it, while providing increased body, a heavier mouth feel to the smoke.* My guess is that you'd be surprised to learn all the myriad places Burley can be found camouflaged, lurking under cover of its surroundings!


That's pretty much what happens in Stonehaven, and, I'm guessing from what people are saying, Tilbury as well.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Xodar said:


> You know, I honestly had no clue Tilbury was a VaBur, lol.


I am pipe scientist, eh? I see by u-er aura that u-er karma ees in qvantum flux, eh? Please to take mo-er cay-er een fyuture. Not knowink incredients ees ferry tancherous, eh? On wichoo den. On wichoo.


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Hm I can really taste the burley in OGS and always think that they put more than a pinch in there. Still VaBur or not, I definitely recommend giving it a go if you havent yet. Pretty unique stuff and fairly cheap too.


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

Katharsis said:


> OK, since I love VA/Burleys as well, I just did some filtering on TobaccoReviews.com. Here's some that I came up with that I would try if I were in your shoes:
> ....
> 
> Also, if none of these fit your fancy, I would recommend mixing some Dunhill Flake (golden, bright VAs) with some Solani 656 (Aged Burley Flake) in porportions you'd like.


Thanks everyone! I have some OGS but wanted MOAR burley in there I think, probably because I have tried OGS and my memory of it is not great.

So I'm gonna go for dunhil flake + sol 656 and make a mix.

how well does macb golden blend stand up as a vabur?


----------

